# Dropshot/Downrigger/Paternoster?



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday guys,

Just wondering what everyones favorite way of getting the bait/lure/sp down to the deep fish?

I seen a lot of different methods on here scott's drop shot and some of the guys were talking about the clips on the downriggers, myself i have always used the tradional reef/ bottom rig (in the books called the paternoster) which is basically a snapper sinker on the end with a couple of hooks on dropper loops at least 500mm back up the line.

I'm new to using sp's and trying to find out if you guys still present them in the same way we used to with bait?

Cheers Dave


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Dave,

for the sp's i just adjust the gig head to suit the depth. deeper water = heavier head. to date though the deepest i've fished is about 18mtrs.

i tie directly onto the main line


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Dave, dropshotting is basically a paternoster rig. One variation is to replace the snapper lead with a heavy jig head and put a large shad or minnow sp on it.


----------

